# Customer instruction to leave the package in the mailbox...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

No way to get to the front door since it was gated. What do you do? I called support and she was clueless.

I didn't want this to happen to the package.

https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/U...box-Charges-Fee-To-Get-it-Back-398479491.html


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I would of called or text them


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Customer is asking you to commit a crime (perhaps unknowingly). Title 18, section 1725 states that any person who knowingly deposits "mail-able matter" without postage in an established letter box shall be subject to a fine. It's even mentioned in the training videos. Don't do it... Call the customer and return to WH if no answer...


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I've had that request a few times. I treat it the same way as I do when I can't get past a gate to reach the door. Just put the package in a plastic bag and tie it around the top of their gate. That way it is protected from the elements and they will definitely see it.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

The customer instructed you to commit a crime that Amazon and the law would hold you accountable for. If you can drop the package out of view go ahead and do that or try delivering to the back door. If neither is viable I'd take it back to the station with a missed you stamp left on the door with a written note explaining that Amazon using a USPS mailbox is illegal.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah it's an archaic law that needs to be changed but I don't think the customer realized it is illegal for us to use the mail box. At the end of the day we get the blame and not him or her. If we don't leave the package in the mailbox, most likely we'll get a customer complaint letter. If we leave it in the mailbox, the mailman will take it. 

Luckily for me a gardener came out from the backyard and just told him to put it in front of the door.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> Yeah it's an archaic law that needs to be changed but I don't think the customer realized it is illegal for us to use the mail box. At the end of the day we get the blame and not him or her. If we don't leave the package in the mailbox, most likely we'll get a customer complaint letter. If we leave it in the mailbox, the mailman will take it.
> 
> Luckily for me a gardener came out from the backyard and just told him to put it in front of the door.


Wow if that law gets change could be the end of the postal service


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Not really. Someone's still gotta deliver junk mail and the bills. Lol


----------

